# Pigeons with dropped wings



## Gav-1987 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi I was wondering some of my pigeons keep going gammy winged (dropped wing) they can't fly at all then a few months after they start picking back up can someone help thanks.


----------



## d3xt3r_kt (Dec 19, 2013)

I tkink the dropped wing is a sign of injury.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

the wing could be broken or injured ..


----------



## Gav-1987 (Dec 21, 2013)

How would I know if it's broken and how would I check thanks. But one thing is after a few months they start to get back up. Maybe they could be hitting the breeding boxes at night if something is scaring them? Thanks again for the help


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

you can take them to the vet and examine them with the X-ray ... well you're the only one that can tell if your pigeons hit the breeding boxes or any other thing .. an injured bird can be an easy hawk bait so make sure you're there when they're out ... it could be a disease(salmonella and paramoxyvirus can cause this sort of paralysis), when you spread their wings do you feel it is a bit hard to spread than the other healthy ones? as you stated that not only one pigeon have this problem, if you can please take those pigeons to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Gav-1987 (Dec 21, 2013)

My mate mentioned that, he said its wing disease I looked on google about it but can't find it on there


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have seen this with the young highflyers and other tumblers. Some say to massage the wing after they land from a hard flight. I have seen some die within a day or two after their first flight. I have seen some recover like yours and some not, ever. The wing boils may do permanent damage to the joint. 
Do they drink alot, and are the droppings green. 
Are these birds flyers?
I have never heard of wing disease and if it is, then it sound like a bacterial disease. Sometime birds get their wings stuck in the cage at night when they are trying to sleep and because of crowding end up hurting themselves at a certain spot in the cage or aviary.


----------

